# How many pillows do you sleep with?



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

I like to have 5 pillows. 
One pillow for my head
one on each side
one for my feet
and one for my knees.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

One pillow. I don't like to have my head propped up too high.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

1. Sometimes 2. Both for my head. The second one is used for extra elevation. For the longest time I didn't use any pillows at all.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Usually three, but sometimes four.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

When I make-up my bed, it has nine pillows arranged nicely, but I only sleep on (1) special king-sized memory foam pillow that's not in my 9-pillow arrangement:

http://www.amazon.com/Hotel-Comfort...1432469128&sr=1-7&keywords=king+bamboo+pillow


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Between 0 and 1.


----------



## SAaron (May 24, 2015)

I don't have a certain one, my pillows just change each day because my bed is a mess


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Just two


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have 8, more than i actually need.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I usually use two, but since my accident I use an extra for leverage for my arm.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

One. A thin one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Two, thick down-filled pillows. They're a lot more comfortable than 
the previous thinner ones, one of which was feather-filled.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Between 0 (sometimes they are just in the way) and 2 (where I hug a cold pillow to not burn up and sleep on the other).


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I have four but use two.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Three. One for my head, one to hug and one between my legs. I always fall asleep on my side, so I find it really uncomfortable to not have my arm and leg over something. And i guess it's a comfort too. I would love to have more pillows, but I only have a single bed so there's no room and they would just end up on the floor after 5 seconds.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

well i use 2. but after time they sorta of squich down permanantly... and its almost like using jsut one.....

i think sometimes i fall asleep and my head has moved off the pillow and virtually is on the mattress LOL.... beware bad neck posture and falling asleep!!!..... it can really hurt your neck for a couple of says because of strain.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I usually use two, but since my accident I use an extra for leverage for my arm.


What happened? Are you alright?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> What happened? Are you alright?


I was in a car accident. Guy pushed out of control going 60 and I rolled a few times. Hurt my hand really bad.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I use three, I sometimes have two underneath and one covering my eyes and ears to keep out light and noise.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Usually two.


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

Four.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Usually at least 3 pillows. One for my head, one to huggle, and one on my other side in case I get tired of the first pillow I was huggling.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Technically, I have eight pillows on my bed, but five of them are the decorative kind that should really be on a couch. Of the other three, I only use one or two at a time.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Two is essential if you don't want to wake up with bags under your eyes and plus, it feels like you're sleeping on a cloud whereas one pillow makes you feel like you're flinstone sleeping on a rock bed.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

1, I like having more but I'm poor.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

2, they are kind of flat though need new ones, my big head flattens them pretty fast lol


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I converted to one pillow*

Years ago changing bedding on my kingsize setup. Always were two for us. Altogether.

Tuff times. Grim

Less human skin & hair residue when it's just me

Life free of arguments


----------



## 19nea87 (Apr 14, 2012)

*too many*

I use one for my head, one behind my head pillow leaning against the wall, one under my legs, one on top of my stomach (I am a natural stomach sleeper trying to train myself to sleep on my back because *WRINKLES*), and one extra, for when i inevitably roll onto my stomach, to cuddle. Sometimes I will add two extras to go under my arms. I have a problem.:grin2:


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

5 pillows. Though, one is for my feet, and the rest for my head.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

One. And it's a thin pillow.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

One is too little, three are too much, so two. I mainly have two pillows so I can roll over to the other one if the first gets too hot.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

My pillows are so flat so I have to stack 3 onto of each other in order to get the same consistency of one fluffed one...

Any posters on here know how to fluff up pillows again?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I use a NASA pillow for my neck. Haven't had pain in my neck or shoulders since I started sleeping on that. Only pillow I own.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Zero. I somehow lost mine...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess just the one though I have a couple more if I should need them.


----------



## tngrn (Nov 4, 2013)

Two.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I was in a car accident. Guy pushed out of control going 60 and I rolled a few times. Hurt my hand really bad.


Ouch. Glad you are relatively okay considering that sounds like a bad accident.


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

1 soft but thin pillow under my head
1 thick but flat pillow under my knee/knees on the occasion that I sleep on my side or back

But I sleep face-down and talk and kick and thrash a lot in my sleep so they're usually both on the floor when I wake up.
Also I have stuffed animals on and under the foot of the bed


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Alcadaeus said:


> second is on top of me


this is the only way I can really sleep comfortably on my back. I used to think something was wrong with me lol ops


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

What is this, okcupid?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Two, one on top of the other. I think I like them to be firm and I don't mind a hard mattress either.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Two. I use one to block out some noise by putting it over my ear. Sometimes I feel like it is suffocating me. x.x


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two right now. They got flat awfully quick so I would prefer a third or just one big firmer one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aeiou said:


> One. A thin one.


same.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Medium one for head. I splurged and bought the most amazing mattress which negates the need for more elsewhere. Seriously, it's worth the money.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I have two on my bed but I only use one of them.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Two; I use a memory foam contour pillow plus a thin pillow under that to get my head to just the right height. Ever since my accident, my neck and shoulders are very particular about pillow firmness, height, and positioning.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Just the 1


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Just one. Sometimes I even push that away and don't use it. I'm probably really strange because that's the most comfortable way to sleep for me.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

depends on if you count my waifu.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I usually use 2.. but my boyfriend uses 3-5 so mine go missing.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

As a side sleeper, 3 pillows. 2 under my head, and one to hug.


----------



## JupiterJones (May 29, 2015)

I have 2 but only use one, sometimes none


----------

